# Wheel hop



## quicknate06 (Nov 6, 2010)

I took my 06 GTO, 6 speed standard, to the track and i had a lot of trouble controling the wheel hop. I tried with traction control on and off and was wondering if a sway bar would help or stiffer springs.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Sway bar will not help but springs, bushings, and a Harrop cover worked wonders for me. Good tires are a must too.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The best help is with springs, shocks and the gForce1340 anti-wheel hop half shafts. I've seen the half shafts in action and they really work. I have a Harrop and altho it plants the back end better I feel it works better for handling than wheel hop


----------

